# Where can i get this Hampton Bay desk lamp



## gpwap1 (Jun 15, 2008)

People say they got theirs at home depot for $29. I've look at my local Home depot and had no luck. Maybe because i'm from Canada. It is made by hampton bay lighting. 18W full spectrum fluorescent. If you know where i can pick one up or know a website i can get it at, that would be wonderful.

Hope owner doesnt mind me posting the pic but he hasnt been on for a long time...
















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/DLeEriOuS/FWP/0407-BrandNew-FTS.jpg


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have one, awesome, on my 30c, parents got it at home depot


----------



## gpwap1 (Jun 15, 2008)

is it possible for you to get another? because like i said, my local canadian home depot doesnt have it


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sry, they are actually very expensive and they stopped making them :/


----------



## gpwap1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well if anybody has one lying around that they are willing to part with. Pm me, i will offer a fair price and pay for shipping.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They are not very expensive an dyou can get them off of ebay. 
YOu may not get the "exact" one pictured but these are all options that work:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hampton-Bay-Sil...ryZ20700QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
this one works with screw in cf lamps: http://cgi.ebay.com/Hampton-Bay-Sil...ryZ20700QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Just check ebay frequently. I've seen 3 or 4 of these on there recently.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

niether link works for me. hopefully i can find somehting like this soon. im moving soon and my natural light 2.5 won't survive in the new place.

EDIT: they work fine, my modem and router were acting funny. reset fixed it.


----------



## gpwap1 (Jun 15, 2008)

yea, i've seen those plastic ones around here. I would like to get my hands on the metal ones.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

darn it, links work but no international shipping. might have to resort to something a little more expensive now.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

hoppy or hoppycalif (VaughnH) used a quad tube desk lamp on a small aquarium.

I don't remember the specifics at this moment from APC. He used a desk lamp from either Lowe's or Home Depot that had a 27w (I think) quad PC that had a Kelvin valve somewhere around 6500K. It looked really great. I went to the store and looked at it. It was less than $40 from what I remember.

I'm watching the Olympics right now. If you haven't found it at APC, let me know and I will search for it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

here is a light very similar to the one posted: http://www.rewci.com/vemonaspdela.html
Rather expensive though. 
A bit cheaper, same concept: http://www.rewci.com/naspde27wade.html
Still more than the HD version. Not sure if quality justifies it. 
Lots of options: http://www.rewci.com/naspde27wade.html
Only 13w... http://www.amazon.com/Full-Spectrum-Desk-Lamp/dp/B00062PEUS
Tons of options: http://www.lampsusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=30
All seem to be "full spectrum" which usually means daylight, but you'd have to do some investigating.
These ones use a 6500k 27w bulb:
http://www.lampsusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=24601
http://www.lampsusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=24600


more: http://www.allergybuyersclubshopping.com/ve-li-happylite-floor-and-desk-lamp.html

Here is a floor lamp with 27w bulb that I have seen in person. It was around 6000k. 
http://www.target.com/Tensor-Vision...dp/B00062PEW6/ref=sc_ri_1/601-8802663-8560107


----------



## wsunshine (Dec 12, 2012)

Being vanity is one of the natures of woman; it is not a character that should be despised. All people have vanity. It is very common, just like all people like to be praised. Owning one piece of tiffany silver jewelry is just one thing that one can be proud of. One piece of tiffany silver jewelry can fulfill all the vanity of a woman. This sentence is absolutely right, especially, one piece of famous one, such as tiffany silver jewelry. 

Tiffany wedding rings site provides different kinds of rings. If you don't know your bride-to-be's ring sizing, there's still assistance if you have an iPhone. Tiffany wedding rings site has an iPhone application that helps you determine your girlfriend's ring size with one of the rings she already has. You can also use the application to view rings in their actual size with the subsequent price tag. If you are ready to get married, you can try to go to the tiffany wedding rings site to have a look.

The ash bowie sneaker get the perfect shape with the best features. They are manufactured with materials like canvas, leather and the fine suede. Especially, the canvas ash bowie sneaker are made with the Eco-friendly materials. The hook and loop, ladder lock and the lace-up styles are used in the ash bowie sneaker to find the best fit. The building of the soles demand more concentration and the soles give more flexibility and durability. Thus, the features provide the excellent traction during the gait.

While there are many ugg short boots website selling ugg short boots online. Boots choosed from ugg short boots website can be worn during the fall and winter, not all boots are going to be comfortable or safe when the weather turns bad. Some boots may be made of thin materials, or may not provide sufficient insulation to keep the feet warm when the temperature starts to plummet. Other boots in the ugg short boots website have too much insulation, and cause your feet to sweat all day.


----------

